# updated radio and stock froyo rom



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

If i updated the radio to the version that came with one of the latest GB leaks, would it still work with the stock TB rom? if not, what is the latest or best radio that works with froyo?

edit: i read through the RADIO thread and that answered my questions except one: does the phone need to be rooted? what is the difference between having S-OFF and being rooted? i was hoping to update the radio on a friend's Thunderbolt and she doesn't want to root it.


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

As far as I know (correct me if I am wrong) you need to have S-Off in order to update the radios. You can root a phone and leave S-On which would allow you to change rom's but not upgrade the radios. And of course root the phone and S-off and you can do both.


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

i thought the s-off was for custom kernels. can someone please chime in if that is the case?


----------



## JBO1018 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you need s-off for custom ROMs because of NAND locks. With s-on the system and recovery partitions, among others, are write locked. I know you need s-off to flash radios. Also having s-off does not mean you are rooted. You still need the SU binary in place to have root. For true root on HTC phones (newer ones anyway) you need s-off otherwise all you get is temp root.


----------

